

Bill Gates and Randi Weingarten: Fixing Our Nation's Schools - yarapavan
http://www.newsweek.com/2010/12/20/gates-and-weingarten-fixing-our-nation-s-schools.html

======
davidj
I don't trust Bill Gates. He believes that "if we do a really good job, with
vaccines and healthcare ... we can reduce the worlds human population by 10 or
15 percent." OK, did you really just say you want to kill 15% of the worlds
population with vaccines? 2:17 <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WQtRI7A064>

~~~
wizawuza
No he didn't say that. He said reduce the world's population. You can do that
by having fewer births. Over time, this will reduce the population. Or you can
just put words in his mouth that's cool too. From one of the youtube comments
(rarely will I quote a YT comment): "If you reduce infant mortality people
have fewer children. Look it up. People overestimate their own risk of﻿ losing
a kid, and tend to have more children in order to compensate."

